# EVCCON 2012 Videos



## mcmichaelev (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Thanks for the video.


----------



## Caps18 (Jun 8, 2008)

That is quite a few electric cars.  

Looking good. Wish I was there.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Do you happen to have the Dyno information for the Bug and Tesla?


----------



## mcmichaelev (Dec 3, 2008)

The HP info is shown in the video, sadly they did not measure torque.


----------



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

mcmichaelev said:


> The HP info is shown in the video, sadly they did not measure torque.


The only one they bothered to do the torque on was the first car which was John Allen's. They saw 1290 ft lbs and didnt believe it so they thought something was wrong. That seems a bit high for a warp 9 but not impossible depending on the final drive. I was car #2 tested and I wanted to see the torque as well.


----------

